#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Η ξεφτίλα μας

## Evan

Προσέξτε ιδιαίτερα την παράγραφο με το playstation


```

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article6962790.ece 


```

----------


## cv01302

Υπάρχει μια δόση αλήθειας, αλλά δεν μας λένε ποια παιχνίδια έπαιζε ο Κωστάκης στο playstation, και αν ήταν το ps3 ή ps2 (ή ps).

"Bribes are routinely paid by Athenians to speed up bureaucracy. Tax evasion is also rampant."
Αυτή η δήλωση είναι 100% αναληθής. Ας βγει κάποιος να με διαψεύσει.. :P

Μας κατατάσουν και στα γουρούνια.. (Piigs)  :Mad:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

> "Bribes are routinely paid by Athenians to speed up bureaucracy. Tax evasion is also rampant."
> Αυτή η δήλωση είναι 100% αναληθής. Ας βγει κάποιος να με διαψεύσει.. :P


Ούτε εγώ το πιστεύω!! Μάλλον μας μπερδεύουν με άλλους!!! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Structur

Παιδιά το θέμα δεν είναι τι πιστεύει ο εκάστοτε ξένος columnist, που μπορεί να είναι από άσχετος μέχρι και βαλτός.

Το θέμα είναι πρώτα από όλα εμείς εδώ τι κάνουμε, γιατί δεν ξεφτιλιζόμαστε στους ξένους (αυτοί χέσ...καν). Σε εμάς τους ίδιους ξεφτιλιζόμαστε.

Στο κάτω,κάτω αυτός άκουσε σχόλια από κάποιον δικό μας και έγραψε. Εμείς γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα τα εν οίκω.

Σημ. Αξίζουν πάντα και τα comments σε τέτοια άρθρα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

''He confirmed a rumour that Costas Karamanlis, the former prime minister, spent long hours on a PlayStation computer game at home when he might have been attending to matters of state.''

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLoooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά smilies............ :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 

Εντάξει,δεν είναι κ ξεφτίλα.Διεθνής έκκληση για βοήθεια είναι.Έχουμε πτωχεύσει.Ωραία.Μία ιδέα είναι να ξεπουληθούμε.Όμως είμαστε σαν την 50άρα πουτ@#$α.Κανείς δεν θέλει να αγοράσει.Μπορεί τέτοια άρθρα να καταφέρουν να πείσουν κανένα κορόιδο να δημιουργήσει όραμα και να αγοράσει.

ΥΠΕΡ μας είναι........... :Γέλιο: 

Εγώ θα είμαι υπερήφανος πχ αν μας αγόραζαν οι Γερμανοί.Εϊδατε τελικά που ο Μεταξάς έπρεπε να είχε ανοίξει την κερκόπορτα από νωρίς?*Κ μην προσβάλλεστε μερικοί*.......είχα 2 παππούδες ανθυπολοχαγούς στην Αλβανία,ένα προπαππου στο Σαγγάριο,ένα παππού της γυναίκας μου λοχαγό υπασπιστή του Καλίνσκη,μία πρώην γκόμενα απόγονη του Νικηταρά Σταματελλόπουλου (του Τουρκοφάγου) κ εγώ ο ίδιος υπηρέτησα ως εθελοντής στις Δυνάμεις Καταδρομών.

----------


## vasgi

Mήπως έπρεπε να δηλώσεις ανακατάταξη και μονιμότητα ?  :Χαρούμενος: 

Αντισυνταγματάρχης θα ήσουνα σήμερα  :Γέλιο:

----------


## vasgi

Διάβασα το άρθρο pigs δεν εννοεί γουρούνια αλλά Portugal Italy Greece Spain  και είμαστε οι χώρες του φτωχού νότου , ο όρος δε χρησιμοπιείται δεκαετίες τώρα .

Βέβαια το άρθρο βρίθει υπερβολών και αστειοτήτων σε συνδυασμό με την πατρίδα του συγγραφέα που το 1/3 της πεινάει και η εγκληματικότητα είναι στά ύψη , ενώ οι συμμορίες με μαχαιροβγάλτες 14χρονους είναι καθημερινή πρακτική .

Γενικά δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε σημασία σε άσχετους τύπους , οι οποίοι απλά μπορεί να είναι υπαλληλίσκοι κάποιου κερδοσκοπικού κεφαλαίου .

----------

Theo

----------


## cv01302

Προφανώς δεν μας λένε γουρούνια - ειρωνικά το είπα, αλλά μην μου πεις ότι δεν υπάρχει σκοπιμότητα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι giips ή ipisg ή iPigs (τώρα application και για iphone??)  ή οποιωσδήποτε άλλος συνδυασμός. Τυχαίο?
(Ξέχασες την ιρλανδία στα λεγόμενά σου, που κάποτε θεωρείτω χώρα προς μίμιση).

----------


## Evan

το 2004 έλεγαν Thank you Athens και τώρα The game is over υπάρχει συνυπευθυνότητα

----------


## vasgi

Μα όπως σου είπα ο όρος δεν είναι καινούργιος και περιλαμβάνει τις νότιες χώρες της ένωσης και χρησιμοποιείται από τότε που μπήκαν τα Ιβηρικά κράτη , από τους WASP βεβαίως που τους αρέσουν τα αρχικά . :Γέλιο:

----------

